# Rogue squadron 3D outdated?



## CDBongo (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't seem to get this game to work.

Computer One:

On windows 2000, it will install perfectly, but when I try and run it it asks me to install direct-x. Since I have direct X 9.0c, I don't want to install 6, and even If I do, it prompts me to install again. I have tried compatability mode with every different compatible configureation of operating systems. 

Computer Two:

On windows xp, I cannot even install the game, the title bar reads:
16 bit Windows Subsystem
The error message reads:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32|AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application.
I have also tried windows xp compatibility mode with different operating systems, and still no luck.
But for some reason i think that i have played this game on my windows xp computer before... 
I have sp2 with the xp computer too, if that means anything.

Thanks


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

There's a Sticky a few posts above yours that will solve your issue.


----------



## CDBongo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, but what about the 2000 pc?
What about the endless cycle of the game requesting for me to install an older version of direct x.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

That's why Win2000 failed so horribley, it's notoriously known to have tons of errors ESPECIALLY in games . . .


----------



## CDBongo (Sep 23, 2005)

Thats not true, windows 2000 didn't fail miserably.
People (like myself) still prefer windows 2000 for it's excellent stability, and small memory usage (compared to XP) 
And this is the second of about 25 games that windows 2000 has not worked with. 
I would upgrade to xp, but not until I have at least 1gb of memory because it hogs the memory soo much, and isn't really stable (or fast) I am not just saying this, i have used several xp computers and have not been satisfied by performance or stability on any one of them.
But besides that, does anyone know a way to get rogue squadron working? Right now, i can start the game, but whenever I try and create a profile, it freezes up, i think it has something to do with the direct x (I could be wrong)
Thanks


----------

